# ipod touch bloqué



## anjebis (10 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous, nouveau sur ce forum, mon ipod touch c'est bloqué aprés utilisation, j'ai fais reset pendant plus de 10 sec, puis ensuite, j'ai tenté de le connécté, sur mon macbook, mais RIEN 
si quelqu'un avait une solution avant le SAV, car la garantie, est passé depuis 3 semaines, :rose:
merci d'avance


----------



## Pooki (10 Novembre 2009)

Il n'est pas détecté lorsque tu le branches sur un ordi.?? Si il est détécté, essaye de restaurer le logiciel.


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

En ce qui me concerne, il est bloqué et ne s'affiche pas dans itunes quand je le branche, 
que dois je faire?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2010)

Il ne s'est jamais affiché dans iTunes ?


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Avril 2010)

Si il y a deja 6 mois que je m'en sers, mais la, il ne s'affichais plus, et je lai laisser environ 15 minutes branché avec la pomme affiché, et il a redémarrer de lui même


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2010)

Donc ca y est, ton pb est réglé ?


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Avril 2010)

oui c'est bon merci......


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2010)

j'ai aussi eu le problème avec mon iPod Touch de première génération qui c'est bloqué, mais il m'avait suffit d'appuyer 10 secondes sur les touches home et power  (mince, je ne suis plus sur de comment elles s'appellent, je vais aller vérifier).


----------

